# Arrefecimento Global em 6 a 9 anos



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 16:09)

Notícia publicada ontem no forum espanhol Meteored:

*Cientistas russos prevêm um enfriamento global do planeta em 6 a 9 anos, tendo o seu apogeu máximo por volta de 2050, entrando nós assim numa nova Pequena Idade do Gelo*.   

Publicado en MosNews
http://www.mosnews.com/news/2006/08/25/globalcooling.shtml

25 agosto, 2006 17:47 MSK (GMT +3), Actualizado: 22:33 MSK 

Un observatorio astronómico de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de Rusia informó que en el término de unos 50 años se podría producir un enfriamiento global que tendría serias consecuen-cias para la humanidad, antes de ser remplazado por un período de calentamiento en el siglo 22, de acuerdo a lo reportado el viernes pasado por la agencia de noticias RIA Novosti.

Ecologistas y científicos de Rusia advierten, no sobre los peligros de un calentamiento global causado por un presunto efecto perjudicial del hombre sobre el clima, sino que alertan sobre un próximo enfriamiento global. Aunque no es ampliamente conocida ni apoyada, es una teoría que postula un abrumador enfriamiento de la Tierra que podría involucrar a una glaciación.

“En base a nuestra investigación sobre las emisiones solares, hemos desarrollado un escenario de un enfriamiento global del clima de la Tierra para mediados de este siglo y el comienzos de un ciclo regular de 200 años de calentamiento global para comienzos del siglo 22,” dijo el jefe del sector de investigaciones.

Khabibullo Abdusamatov dijo que él y sus colegas habían llegado a la conclusión de que un período de frío similar al visto por la humanidad a fines del siglo 17 –cuando los canales se congelaron en los Países bajos y la gente tuvo que abandonar sus asentamientos en Groenlandia- podría comen-zar hacia los años 2012 a 2015 y alcanzar su pico en el 2055-2060.

Dijo también creer que el clima futuro tendría muy serias consecuencias y las autoridades debe-rían comenzar a prepararse para esos cambios ya que “el enfriamiento del clima está conectado con un cambio de temperaturas, especialmente en los países del norte.”

“Las Iniciativas de Kyoto para salvar al planeta del efecto invernadero deberían cancelarse hasta tiempos mejores,” dijo, refiriéndose al tratado internacional sobre el cambio climático que apunta las emisiones de gases de invernadero. “Las temperaturas máximas globales ya han sido alcanza-das en la tierra, y las temperaturas globales comenzarán a descender hasta un mínimo climático aún sin el Protocolo de Kyoto.” dijo Abdsusamatov.


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 16:18)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*

A minha projecção é exactamente neste sentido... e não num continuo aquecimento global...

Uma boa perspectiva!


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 16:23)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



Bruno Campos disse:


> A minha projecção é exactamente neste sentido... e não num continuo aquecimento global...
> 
> Uma boa perspectiva!



Mais um estudo contra a maré dominante do aquecimento, falta pouco para ver quem tem razão


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 16:26)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



LUPER disse:


> Mais um estudo contra a maré dominante do aquecimento, falta pouco para ver quem tem razão



Só tenho pena de n durar uns 200 anos
Podia ser q ainda conseguisse ver uns glaciares de montanha em Portugal


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 16:32)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Só tenho pena de n durar uns 200 anos
> Podia ser q ainda conseguisse ver uns glaciares de montanha em Portugal



Infelizmente e em principio será apenas um período frio, de algumas decadas, mas quem sabe se com o desenrolar a coisa não se prolonga. O que é certo é que caminhamos mesmo para lá.


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 17:15)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



LUPER disse:


> Infelizmente e em principio será apenas um período frio, de algumas decadas, mas quem sabe se com o desenrolar a coisa não se prolonga. O que é certo é que caminhamos mesmo para lá.



Acho que é só para contrariar os Americanos


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 17:20)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



Seringador disse:


> Acho que é só para contrariar os Americanos


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 19:28)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*

Entre os que defendem um aquecimento global e outros que defendem um período mais frio, daqui a alguns anos podem chegar à rica conclusão que nem uns nem outros tinham grande razão. Alguns anos mais quentes outros mais frios, mas algo que a médio prazo, e feitas as médias de temperatura vê-se que estas não fugiram muito dos padrões tidos como valores normais. 
Mas claro, só o tempo o dirá quem tinha razão... ou quase razão...


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 19:31)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Entre os que defendem um aquecimento global e outros que defendem um período mais frio, daqui a alguns anos podem chegar à rica conclusão que nem uns nem outros tinham grande razão. Alguns anos mais quentes outros mais frios, mas algo que a médio prazo, e feitas as médias de temperatura vê-se que estas não fugiram muito dos padrões tidos como valores normais.
> Mas claro, só o tempo o dirá quem tinha razão... ou quase razão...



Olha que não os factos da corrente do golfo são reais e os seus efeitos já estão a ser sentidos, veja-se as anomalias existentes em todo o Atlantico, onde é que já se viu os Açores e a Madeira com água mais quente do que o Algarve. Daqui a pouco os Açores começam a ser uma estância balnear


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 19:40)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



LUPER disse:


> Olha que não os factos da corrente do golfo são reais e os seus efeitos já estão a ser sentidos, veja-se as anomalias existentes em todo o Atlantico, onde é que já se viu os Açores e a Madeira com água mais quente do que o Algarve. Daqui a pouco os Açores começam a ser uma estância balnear



Talvez. No extremo norte da Europa a corrente ainda lá chega com vigor (ou pelo menos parece ), quanto aos dados de temperatura de água, bem a Madeira está mais perto do equador do que o Algarve talvez a sua temperatura seja um pouco mais alta por isso (digo eu, embora saiba que a corrente ali é das canarias e se desloque de nordeste para sudoeste). Mas sinceramente desconheco os dados da temperatura da água das ilhas por exemplo à 20 anos atrás, para puder comparar com os actuais padrões!


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 10:20)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



LUPER disse:


> Olha que não os factos da corrente do golfo são reais e os seus efeitos já estão a ser sentidos, veja-se as anomalias existentes em todo o Atlantico, onde é que já se viu os Açores e a Madeira com água mais quente do que o Algarve. Daqui a pouco os Açores começam a ser uma estância balnear



Relembro que as águas nos Açores e Madeira sempre foram altas, inclusive muitas das vezes os Açores têm SST mais altas do que a Madeira.
Além disso se a CG estiver a a enfraquecer o efeito mais imediato será o prolongamento da corrente Lavrador para Sul, depois outros se seguirão, mas penso que este será uma das primeiras áreas a sentir os efeitos 
Só estou a dizer que embora exista anomalia positiva, esta acontece com frequência ao longo dos anos, ainda me recordo de ver as sinópticas nos anos 80 e ouvir 23/24 de temperatura do mar


----------



## dj_alex (14 Set 2006 às 10:36)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



Seringador disse:


> Só estou a dizer que embora exista anomalia positiva, esta acontece com frequência ao longo dos anos, ainda me recordo de ver as sinópticas nos anos 80 e ouvir 23/24 de temperatura do mar



Não me lembro nada disso...Mas também..nos anos 80 ainda nao existia para a meteorologia


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 12:54)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*



dj_alex disse:


> Não me lembro nada disso...Mas também..nos anos 80 ainda nao existia para a meteorologia



Pois eu lembro-me 
Nos Açores além de ter algum fluxo da CG também tem uma ajuda geotérmica


----------



## Luis França (14 Set 2006 às 17:24)

*Re: Enfriamento Global em 6 A 9 Anos*

E mais esta da Antártida:

Drake Passage Hides A Fragment Of The Ancient Continent
http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/2658/


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2020 às 19:37)




----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 20:06)

Orion disse:


>



Contra factos...


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2020 às 21:36)

Mais vale abrirem o tópico do AG de uma vez, assim o ORION anda a espalhar as suas paranoias por vários tópicos na mesma. 

De qualquer forma esta afirmação de 2006 está ao nível dos que previam as cidades já não existirem por esta altura pela subida dos mares, por exemplo.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2020 às 22:43)

Com estas atitudes só atrasamos ainda mais abrir o tópico. Claramente ainda não há calma.


----------

